# My low-light 55



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are some pics of the original 55 gallon tank, redone a lot since I posted my original pics so many months ago. This is the tank designated for angelfish  Still have some minor changes to make to it (would like to cover some of the rocks with java moss). It feels a bit like Stonehenge to me; I enjoy it. I'm attempting to do Java fern (attached to the driftwood) and, like I mentioned, would like to add Java Moss as well, since it's a low-light tank. The "moss" that is curently tied to those rocks is destined to get the boot, I unraveled a moss ball and strung it onto the rocks, mistakenly thinking that moss balls were made of Java moss. Looks nothing like it. Ah well, I'm still learning  I love the beauty of planted tanks, but can't talk myself into another high-priced lighting system just yet. I'd rather spend that money on a 4th tank, one that I could keep a severum or two in. 
I'm not sure that the tall pants in the back are going to make it, I've heard that sand can suffocate the roots. But I figured it was worth a try, they recreate themselves all the time in my other tank.


----------



## Lindsey (Mar 23, 2008)

looks good! what kind of sand is that?


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

they will be fine in sand.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey angel, if the vals in the background take off for you. Save me some shoots, please
Bob


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

looks good. It's a lot easier (and cheaper) to upgrade lighting than most people think. I upgraded a 55 at my moms hair shop before I left for Korea and she's constantly getting comments on how good the tanks looks, some customers even asking "when did you get a fish tank" (it's been in the shop for a few years now). I and a few others on here sing the praises of AHsupply http://www.ahsupply.com/index.html the kits I put in her hoods (probably the exact ones on top of your tank) were the 55watt kits. to get a little cheaper you can go with the 2X55watt kit but your hoods would be linked together by the 2 wires going to the other light as it only comes with 1 ballast. I set her up with 2 1X55's at the time I think it was around $115 for everything shipped. They've gone up a bit as it'd be $126 for the kits and bulbs plus the S&H which is very reasonable. 

but the tank looks nice and the white sand helps brighten it up a bit too


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Bob! I have TONS of them in the other 55 gallon tank, seems I'm plucking some out constantly and just throwing them away. They propagate like weeds in the high-light tank  Will be more than happy to bring some out to you! Finally made it back from the Cantwell area tonight; we should try to hook up sometime! It sounds like we may be going to Homer next weekend, but my weekdays are still pretty open.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

*;ow ;ight 55*

Yep...I'll be home evenings after 6..just give a call


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Wanted to post some updated pics of this tank. And once again, a HUGE thank you to Bob for the stunning angels, as well as the ABNs and the spare tanks!  I've been working on those and they're coming together beautifully.

This is how the tank looks now. I wanted to make it more comfortable for them, and this seems to work out very well. The new angelfish now seem right at home and have an entire 55 gallon tank to themselves. They're happy as clams...erm...as angelfish 

I still have some live plants in the back, but added artificial plants for additional security for them. As you can see, the tank looks very different now than in the previous pics. Admittedly the picture quality is lacking because it was taken mid-day in bright light, but it does give you an idea of the changes made. **edit: I just noticed that the tank looks bowed in the picture. It's only an illusion.** Also posting a few here of the new family members...aren't they gorgeous?!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

really nice tank! i really like the driftwood.


----------

